# A quiet compressor for the shop.



## Noely

A quiet compressor? That's an oxymoron if I ever heard one! I'm actually curious abut your hose real - what's the make/model? I like how compact it is.


----------



## sepeck

What do you use yours for? I have a very old 20 gal one from a big box store and I use it occasionally but kind of hate it. It's loud, takes up a huge spot in the garage, etc. Got it for a much larger house painting thing and only now use it for a couple of small/mid size finish nail guns, bike/car tires and going to try small scale paint gun for some projects, wondering if it or the 4 gal version would work for that.


----------



## HankLP

sepeck, I use this one for pin nailing and blowing dust around the shop. I'm sure it can do more like inflating tires, but I am keeping the 6 gallon for any kind of framing and blowing out the water lines in the trailer.

Noel, I got the hose reel at Harbor Freight five or six years ago. It has 30 foot of 3/8" hose, and still retracts easily. It gets a fair amount of use.


----------



## woodcox

Nice Hank. That dual pump really is quite. I need air after the kiddos are dozing. I'll keep this in mind. Any moisture to speak of yet?


----------



## HankLP

woodcox, Haven't noticed any moisture, but the drain valve is on the front and easy to get to. With the 45 second recovery time I leave the valve open until have a need for the air, and then hope I remember to open the drain valve at the end of the day.


----------



## nkawtg

It's nice, however the California Air Tools 2010A compressor sells for $185 at Home Depot.
And with your veterans discount take another 10% off that.


----------



## HankLP

Good to see some price competition out there. The Fortress was $168, so with the discount the price would be about the same. Our Home Depot doesn't stock the CAT compressors, but you can purchase them online with free delivery. Maybe someone will post a review for them.


----------



## Fallon

> Nice Hank. That dual pump really is quite. I need air after the kiddos are dozing. I'll keep this in mind. Any moisture to speak of yet?
> 
> - woodcox


Moisture is a function of compressing any air that has humidity in it, not the compressor itself. If you compress x cubic feet of air to y pressure, it will drop out an equal amount of water no matter the machine. Even here in really dry Colorado you get a lot of water in the tank. You need a dehumidifier of some sort if you want dry air.


----------



## GaryCN

I have this California Air Tools Compressor, HomeDepot has is listed at $112. it is very quiet. https://www.californiaairtools.com/ultra-quiet-series-of-air-compressor-contractor-grade/3-5-hp-air-compressor/cat-1p1060s/


----------

